# Making CFL bulbs less bright. ND Bulb dip?



## TupeloTechie (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to use a large number of compact fluorescent light bulbs in an upcoming production. I would like them to be completely exposed, hanging on lines from the grid. However, having worked with fluorescent light sources in theatre in the past I know that they will end up being too bright. Every time I've used tubes in a show I have had to add ND filters to them. 

Due to the concept I have developed for the show wrapping the CFLs in ND gel is not an option.

I am trying to find a way to reduce the light output from a CFL, while still keeping the swirly shape completely visible. Possibly wanting to cut 3/4 or more of the visible light output. 

I've considered using dim-able CFL bulbs, however they don't fit within the budget. 

I also have looked Rosco's Colorine, however it seems to be only bright colors. Not having any experience with the product I don't know if it can be mixed together, possible using the three primaries to create a ND dip?

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Gern (Oct 18, 2011)

What about an appropriate (if any) product like 'Streaks N Tips"?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 18, 2011)

Some ideas,

Find the dimmest CFL's you can. I know right now I am using 5w CFL's in some Halloween figures that are supposedly equal to about a 25 watt incandescent. 



Perhaps Compact Cold Cathode lamps? I've used 2 watt versions equal to about a 15 watt incan. 


There is also GAMTube, which GAM can make to fit any CFL shape. 

GamTube Durable Color Sleeve Filters for Fluorescents : Lighting Equipment For Architectural, Specialty & Theatrical Effects


----------



## TupeloTechie (Oct 18, 2011)

Gern: Are you referring to hair color dye? Possibly a permeant grey color? But how would the heat affect it? CFLs still do get fairly hot.

Gaff: I have looked at lower wattage CFLs but none of them give me the characteristic CFL look that is needed for the concept. I'm actually looking at some of the larger wattage CFLs so that they read better on stage. This also rules out the cold cathode lamps and gam tube, as they should look like CFLs when they are off too.


Looking over some Colorine information, it appears that they can be mixed together. Am a wrong thinking that If I was to mix a red, green, and blue together I would effectively create a ND dip? Possibly adding a bit of their thinner?

Thanks.


----------



## Footer (Oct 18, 2011)

TupeloTechie said:


> Gern: Are you referring to hair color dye? Possibly a permeant grey color? But how would the heat affect it? CFLs still do get fairly hot.
> 
> Gaff: I have looked at lower wattage CFLs but none of them give me the characteristic CFL look that is needed for the concept. I'm actually looking at some of the larger wattage CFLs so that they read better on stage. This also rules out the cold cathode lamps and gam tube, as they should look like CFLs when they are off too.
> 
> ...


 
Give rosco a call, they could do a special run for you. Also, this is something that there is really no answer for until you try it.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 18, 2011)

TupeloTechie said:


> ...Looking over some Colorine information, it appears that they can be mixed together. Am a wrong thinking that If I was to mix a red, green, and blue together I would effectively create a ND dip? Possibly adding a bit of their thinner?


You'd want to add clear, not thinner. I think it would take a lot of experimentation to get the proper mix of RGB to make an ND gray, and not an ugly brown that would skew your CT. Let us know what you find out from Rosco; I suspect the question has arisen before.

I vaguely recall years ago dissolving Roscolene in a solvent (acetone perhaps?) in an attempt at making homemade lamp dip. It worked, sort of.


----------



## tjrobb (Oct 19, 2011)

I hear you might be looking at twist-style lamps, in which case ignore this, but if you use the quad-tube lamps you could wrap them in gel like a burrito. Although, ND is tough to see from a distance (20' rule anyone?) So this /might/ work for twist lamps too.


----------



## shiben (Oct 19, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I vaguely recall years ago dissolving Roscolene in a solvent (acetone perhaps?) in an attempt at making homemade lamp dip. It worked, sort of.


 
We now pause to bring you our latest segment, Cooking with Derek! All you need is some old gel and a nice gallon of acetone! Totally safe! 

To the OP, is just hanging less an option? Or are we worried about them being too bright in terms of looking at them? We have had some success using black spray paint thru a screen to get a nice spatter which helps a bit on 150W incandescents (makes them easier to look at for some reason)... However, I think if you want to reduce the light output 75% you might have yourself a bit of a problem, if only because thats not something anyone wants to really have in their line is a dim CFL, that being one of the biggest complaints and all. Is there some way you could use a safety cage on them and gel that? Where are they going to be on stage?


----------



## shiben (Oct 19, 2011)

Gern said:


> What about an appropriate (if any) product like 'Streaks N Tips"?


 

That is the hair color right? I might pick some up from my favorite neighborhood cosmetology student and try it out...


----------



## NickVon (Oct 19, 2011)

shiben said:


> That is the hair color right? I might pick some up from my favorite neighborhood cosmetology student and try it out...


 
They do make dim-able CFL's if the "brightness is more of a concern vs coloring. They are quite pricey though and I've heard they have a tendency of having a short life compared to standard CFL's though. 

Dimmable Compact Fluorescents (CFL and CCFL) | 1000Bulbs.com


----------



## chausman (Oct 19, 2011)

What does ND mean in this case?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 19, 2011)

chausman said:


> What does ND mean in this case?



*N*eutral *D*ensity (neutral density filter)


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess the question should be what effect are you trying to do. You say you want the higher wattage to cut the stage wash but you want to eliminate 75% of the output to make easier to look at? I don't understand the look you are trying to get.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 19, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> I guess the question should be what effect are you trying to do. You say you want the higher wattage to cut the stage wash but you want to eliminate 75% of the output to make easier to look at? I don't understand the look you are trying to get.


 
I think he just wants big curly tubes.



What about getting some white tubing from the home store and lining it with el wire?


----------



## shiben (Oct 19, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I think he just wants big curly tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> What about getting some white tubing from the home store and lining it with el wire?


 
You might also be able to use clear plastic to conduct light from a dimmable LED source as well... Use the stuff they use to frost windows or matting medium or maybe even hairspray to frost it?


----------



## shiben (Oct 19, 2011)

shiben said:


> You might also be able to use clear plastic to conduct light from a dimmable LED source as well... Use the stuff they use to frost windows or matting medium or maybe even hairspray to frost it?


 
Of course, that begs the question why not just spray on some sort of frosting material onto the lamps themselves?


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 19, 2011)

I understand he wants the curlycue look, what I was wondering is to what effect? Is he just looking for that look as a lamp or what, because he said he wanted it to cut the wash but he didn't want it bright. I don't think you get both options.


----------



## MarshallPope (Oct 19, 2011)

This is just a thought off of the top of my head; I have no idea how feasible it is - What about a few layers of white spray paint? Possibly high-temp spray paint? If it is still too bright, maybe a coat of light grey and then a top coat of white?

This could be a horrible idea, and I hope someone will shoot it down if it is.


----------



## JD (Oct 19, 2011)

I get the impression that the lamps are a visible part of the show, more of a prop as compared to a source of light. 

You may want to try misting one with a light coat of high-temp silver spray paint. (Effectively blocking some of the output without looking like you painted the lamps.)

Worth a try. If you get the effect you want, simply go ahead and do the rest of them.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course, if all else fails, you could always consider the last option: changing your design concept.


----------



## shiben (Oct 19, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Of course, if all else fails, you could always consider the last option: changing your design concept.


 
I probably woulda already done that at this point, but Im lazy. I love the look of CFLs in terms of shape and color (in the right environment for a specific kind of scene), but I have found that the lack of dimming ability really makes them hard to use. Actually, come to think of it, they are really hard to look at anyhow. Unless they need to look like CFLs when they are off, no one will see a N/D cylinder of gel around them in the first place. If they do, just shine some lights at them from the orchestra pit to behind the border. Then you get the look but none of the tough to look at problems.


----------



## 65535 (Oct 19, 2011)

Give Gloss White paint a shot, I believe Rustoleum Protective Enamel from Home Depot can handle 200F which is much hotter than the glass envelope gets. Painting a light on a automatic switch helped reduce unwanted glare and light. 

Worth a shot. Get a quart stir it up then dip the lamp to the ballast and let it drip dry.


----------



## shiben (Oct 20, 2011)

Gern said:


> What about an appropriate (if any) product like 'Streaks N Tips"?


 
Old or new version? I had one of my friends in costume land try and find this stuff and apparently there is a new version thats full of oil and nasty, but the old stuff is more powdery...


----------



## Beans45601 (Oct 20, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I vaguely recall years ago dissolving Roscolene in a solvent (acetone perhaps?) in an attempt at making homemade lamp dip. It worked, sort of.


 
I love this.


----------

